# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  zaschnieta wydzielina na dolnych rzęsach

## Nie zarejestrowany

Mojemu 10-letniemu synowi od pewnego czasu  zbiera się zaschnięta ropa na brzegach dolnych powiek przy rzęsach. Poza tym nie bolą go oczy,  nie łzawią ani nie są zaczerwienione.  Czy to może świadczyć o obecności jakiejś bakterii? Jakie badanie mogłoby to wykazać? K.K.

----------

